# Cyclist gets wiped out :O



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Apologies if this is a repost.

No words can really explain this one:

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/horrifying-moment-cyclist-thrown-air-10536545


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Cycling through a red light and without a crash helmet on. 

That's natural selection in action for you.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That hurt. 

I'm confused how he couldn't see what was coming. He just came right in front of the car as if he was the only one there. 

Hope he's ok.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Well at least there was a dash cam to prove the poor car driver didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

182_Blue said:


> Well at least there was a dash cam to prove the poor car driver didn't do anything wrong.


Seen that coming.

There's plenty of witnesses. The dashcam wasn't required in the circumstances.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Plank.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> That hurt.
> 
> I'm confused how he couldn't see what was coming. He just came right in front of the car as if he was the only one there.
> 
> Hope he's ok.


You haven't been to Cambridge then


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If that had been Belfast, there would have been 7 people on that bike, all suffering from whiplash. 

Cooks


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Cookies said:


> If that had been Belfast, there would have been 7 people on that bike, all suffering from whiplash.
> 
> Cooks


:lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Cyclist was a cyclist

Automatically their fault


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Cyclist was a cyclist
> 
> Automatically their fault


Now you're getting it chum. Lol.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> You haven't been to Cambridge then


Why? Are you suggesting that if he was from Cambridge, I wouldn't want him to be ok? :lol:

Are all folk from there that bad?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Why? Are you suggesting that if he was from Cambridge, I wouldn't want him to be ok? :lol:
> 
> Are all folk from there that bad?


Cyclists in Cambridge have a death wish. Last time I was there I met two locals who didn't realise a Peugeot 407 weighed more than 3 moons and that being squashed by one would probably hurt.
A lot.
Not taking me kicking them in the head for denting it in to account.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> Seen that coming.
> 
> There's plenty of witnesses. The dashcam wasn't required in the circumstances.


I don't really understand your reply?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

182_Blue said:


> I don't really understand your reply?


In the light of the other thread about the improper use of dashcams, I knew someone would be along soon to be pro dashcams.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> In the light of the other thread about the improper use of dashcams, I knew someone would be along soon to be pro dashcams.


I have no idea of another dashcam thread, i am not pro or anti, i dont even use or own one personally.

I only saw this thread as it was posted I'm the wrong section and I had to move it here.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

182_Blue said:


> I have no idea of another dashcam thread, i am not pro or anti, i dont even use or own one personally.


It's not like you to miss anything. You're normally right on the ball.

It's the thread that's been top of the forum for a few hours.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=371258

Not that it was my point, I thought I had read you had them in both your family cars. I did think you were right into them.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> It's not like you to miss anything. You're normally right on the ball.
> 
> It's the thread that's been top of the forum for a few hours.
> 
> ...


No I had no idea, it doesn't mention dash cam in the title and it was in the proper section so I wouldn't need look at it , PS I don't have one and my wife's company made her put one in her company car so she has to have one.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Hopefully teach him a lesson, I have a severe hatred of cyclists. Not that I would put one in danger but they just lack all common sense and seem to think that's perfectly fine and always the car drivers fault


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

This is very close to the main Cardiff University campus and the route most students take to head towards one of the largest halls of residence, Talybont, so there is a mass of cyclists crossing by here everyday. 
However, the number of students I have seen both during my time there and since riding without appropriate gear is crazily high. Note, they've added speed bumps and set 20mph limits on surrounding roads, not this one as there's an ambulance depot to the right of where that collision happened, to help cyclists but it counts for nothing if the cyclists don't cooperate as well.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

182_Blue said:


> I have no idea of another dashcam thread, i am not pro or anti, i dont even use or own one personally.
> 
> I only saw this thread as it was posted I'm the wrong section and I had to move it here.


Apologies! I just thought it was general off topic chat. I'll remember for next time


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

MA3RC said:


> Apologies! I just thought it was general off topic chat. I'll remember for next time


Not a problem :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

What an idiot!! Other concerning thing is 35 mins for ambulance to arrive in a city like Cardiff that is shocking.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> What an idiot!! Other concerning thing is 35 mins for ambulance to arrive in a city like Cardiff that is shocking.


It's a joke, the laughable thing is that you could walk to the hospital in <15 minutes as its very close to where this happened. 
The cyclist wouldn't be walking anywhere after that for a while mind.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Clancy said:


> Hopefully teach him a lesson, I have a severe hatred of cyclists. Not that I would put one in danger but they just lack all common sense and seem to think that's perfectly fine and always the car drivers fault


As a cyclist, I have to chime in on this one.

While I agree there is a large number of cyclists who think they're invincible and show no common sense, it's no different to the driving population. Difference is, in a crash, the driver is protected by all sorts of safety gear and a chunk of metal; the cyclist? A thin layer of clothing.

I haven't seen the video, I don't really need to. There are so many car meets cyclist videos flying around at the moment. All I will say is please don't tar everyone with the same brush. I'd also encourage anyone slagging off cyclists in general to try it for yourself. I'm so much more aware of everything going on around me on the road since I took up cycling - having a bus traveling at 30mph+ approximately 8 inches from your handlebars, with a kerb a similar distance away on the other side, you suddenly become very aware of your insignificance on the road. You also have to be so much more aware coming up to junctions and in tight roads.

Cycling is dangerous, but it really doesn't need to be. A bit of leeway on both sides (drivers and cyclists) could make it a lot better for all concerned :thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I understand what your saying, and having spent far more of my life as a motorcyclist than a car driver and can relate to being vulnerable and having to be far more aware if what is going in around me 

My problem with cyclists is almost everyone I see seems to be our for an argument and deliberately putting themselves in harms way for the sake of being right 

I do agree it's not all, there are more sensible cyclist than not, but the majority I come across are not the sensible sort. Especially in the city centre and rush hour etc. You get cyclist running red lights onto multi lane roundabout, cutting people off etc it's just ridiculous 

The thing is as a cyclist, being more vulnerable should make you more defensive. But a lot seem to get extremely aggressive in their road manor in a sort of, I'm more important way 

Not sure how well I've put my point across but hopefully makes sense. As I said I've never done anything toward a cyclist to put one in danger etc but the majority really do not help themselves


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Clancy said:


> I understand what your saying, and having spent far more of my life as a motorcyclist than a car driver and can relate to being vulnerable and having to be far more aware if what is going in around me
> 
> My problem with cyclists is almost everyone I see seems to be our for an argument and deliberately putting themselves in harms way for the sake of being right
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, there are a certain number who think that because they're vulnerable, it's everyone else's responsibility to look out for them. The backwards thinking of today's public!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Why? Are you suggesting that if he was from Cambridge, I wouldn't want him to be ok? :lol:
> 
> Are all folk from there that bad?


As iain said, a lot of cyclists in Cambridge have a death wish and will completely ignore any traffic on the road.

But also as magpie put it, it isn't just cyclists by far in Cambridge that are the problem, but I do not get the mentality of a person who would cycle like that with their kids behind in a trailer or a seat behind them.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

So did the cyclist pay for the damages to the car? And was he fined for going through a red light? Should be banned for life from owning a bike!
We're all road users so we should ALL obey the rules of the road, simple as that.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

transtek said:


> So did the cyclist pay for the damages to the car? And was he fined for going through a red light? Should be banned for life from owning a bike!
> We're all road users so we should ALL obey the rules of the road, simple as that.


Going through a red light isn't a ban is it, 3 points and a fine maybe.

Just out of interest have you ever jumped a red light weather it be temp road works??


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

182_Blue said:


> Well at least there was a dash cam to prove the poor car driver didn't do anything wrong.


Nail on head.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

My issue with cyclists is that the few who do cause problems seem to think it's their god given right to ignore any and every safety aspect of being on the road, that everyone has to give way to them because they own the road dammit and when they meet someone who wont give way, get into an altercation that inevitably ends up with them bleating about car/van/motorcyclist/lorry drivers are all evil knuckleheads out to harm the poor, frail, defenceless cyclist just trying to get about.

This usually occurs when it's a lycra clad Cavendish wannabe or the guardian reading eco warrior types but to a man/woman, they are all as guilty as each other of causing the altercation and then bleating about how other road users should have consideration for them, ride a pushbike to help the enironment etc etc.


Now the vast majority of cyclists i encounter are usually just trying to make headway and are just making sure they are seen and safe, i give them a wide berth to ensure that if something happens and they fall off, i wont run them over. Also i wont go blatting past a cyclist just to get ahead if there is a danger i have to get too close to them but some cyclists give the rest a very bad name.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Kimo said:


> Cyclist was a cyclist
> 
> Automatically their fault





Clancy said:


> Hopefully teach him a lesson, I have a severe hatred of cyclists. Not that I would put one in danger but they just lack all common sense and seem to think that's perfectly fine and always the car drivers fault


Being both a motorist and a cyclist I can safely say that motorists are far more aggressive, break more rules and jump more lights than cyclists. I experience more aggression as a cyclist than I do as a motorist.

The majority of motorists have no time or patience for cyclists and have no idea how to behave when they get held up for a few seconds. Granted there are plenty like this idiot who only re-enforce the myth that it is always the cyclists fault and there is no defence for them. What really bugs me is the childish attitude of people who group all cyclists together. Thats no different than saying all BMW or white car drivers are cr4p drivers. It just isn't the case there will be a few but the majority are sensible people.

I will quite happily take on a motorist in an argument if I know I am in the right and have done. It's amazing how people feel safe to hurl abuse and use the horn from behind the wheel. They don't half reign their necks in when you go up to point out the error of their ways and refer hem to the highway code. I will also apologise as I would as a motorist if I do something wrong. The difference being as a motorist in a car other drivers usually accept a courteous wave where as a cyclist will get a torrent of abuse.

As a country drivers in general need to change their attitude to cyclists and cyclists need to be more sensible. That way we will all get to our destination happier, safer and in one piece.
Here ends my lesson.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I think equivalently at least in Cambridge, a large number of cyclists cannot spare a few seconds for other vehicles.

But it's not a cyclist / other traffic thing, the same ignorant oblivious idiots both cycle and drive.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

There are some right bellends about, both on bikes and in cars. I imagine the problem is worse in inner-city areas due to the build up of traffic and increase in cyclists in general. I always ride my bike as if it's a car; stop at red lights, give way when appropriate, stop and look at junctions etc. and it really really annoys me when I see other cyclists completely ignoring the rules of the road. Just because you're on a bike it doesn't mean you get to do whatever you like.

That said it would also help if people driving cars could overtake at a safe distance more often and not do stupid things like try and overtake me as I'm about to pull out to pass a parked car.


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

I'd be reet ****ed off if that was my dash cam! The quality is shocking !! I had to watch the clip a couple times to try and make sense of it.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

transtek said:


> So did the cyclist pay for the damages to the car? And was he fined for going through a red light? Should be banned for life from owning a bike!
> We're all road users so we should ALL obey the rules of the road, simple as that.


Best post in this thread.
Hats off to you transtek :thumb:

I agree, pity the poor bugger who's shelling out to his insurance company for a new screen and door. I bet it will soon increase to bonnet and wing too.

In France, all cyclists have to have insurance, pity they don't implement this in the UK.

What would the driver do in these circumstances?
Use his legal expenses on his insurance to recover the repair costs from the guy personally?


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

James_R said:


> Best post in this thread.
> Hats off to you transtek :thumb:
> 
> I agree, pity the poor bugger who's shelling out to his insurance company for a new screen and door. I bet it will soon increase to bonnet and wing too.
> ...


Thanks! To be honest I was exaggerating the case as if it had been the other way round and the CAR had gone through a red light and hit a cyclist. Like I said, it doesn't matter if you are a pedestrian, cyclist, car driver, van driver, horse rider, etc., ALL road users have to follow the rules (and laws) of the road, or they should ALL receive the same penalties/sanctions for breaking them.:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

James_R said:


> Best post in this thread.
> Hats off to you transtek :thumb:
> 
> I agree, pity the poor bugger who's shelling out to his insurance company for a new screen and door. I bet it will soon increase to bonnet and wing too.
> ...


Most people with house hold contents insurance have 3rd party legal cover which apparently covers them for stuff like this....

i have stand alone insurance via british cycling £30 a year ish


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

andy monty said:


> Most people with house hold contents insurance have 3rd party legal cover which apparently covers them for stuff like this....
> 
> i have stand alone insurance via british cycling £30 a year ish


Legal insurance isn't used for that kind of thing. His household insurance policy would allow him to instruct solicitors to pursue a personal injury claim against the driver.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you have household contents insurance, then there is personal liability cover to cover you against damages for which you are legally liable. 

Household contents insurance isn't compulsory though. 

It would be s great idea to make insurance compulsory for all road users, but so difficult to regulate and impose. You would need the equivalent of identifiable reg playes on push bikes. Rating would be impossible too, I cycle a very cautious short distance to work in a his vis jacket and would feel grieved if I had to pay the same premium as some of the inconsiderate cyclists on the road. 

Fining for offences would be almost impossible to impose too, which is a shame. 

Nearly all road users need to improve their driving, whether cars, bikes, push bikes etc. I had a woman behind me today blasting her horn because I was stopped at a zebra crossing waiting for people to cross. Ignorance of the Highway Code isn't just a trait of some cyclists.


----------

